# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا أخبار جوجل لم تعد تسمح بالتطبيقات التي تقوم بالترويج وبيع المواد المحظورة على متجر Google Play Store

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] قامت شركة جوجل مرة أخرى بتحديث الإرشادات الخاصة بمتجر Google Play  Store، وهذه المرة قررت الشركة تضييق الخناق على التطبيقات التي تبيع  المواد غير المعتمدة. وتعمل الشركة على تحديث هذه الإرشادات غالبًا لضمان  أن يبقى متجر Google Play Store خاليًا من التطبيقات التي قد تتسبب  بالضرر للمستخدمين. وقد إعتبرت الشركة الآن أن هذه التطبيقات تقع ضمن هذه  الفئة، وبالتالي قررت حظرها من متجر Google Play Store. يتم وضع الإرشادات هذه للتأكد من أن متجر Google Play Store خالي من  المحتوى غير المشروع. لا تزال هناك الكثير من الفرص للتحسن في هذا الصدد،  ولكن شركة جوجل تتخذ خطوات بشكل منتظم لمعالجة هذه المسألة. أحدث التطبيقات التي يتم حظرها نتيجة لتحديث إرشادات المتجر هي تلك التي  تروّج أو تبيع مواد غير معتمدة من قبل المتجر. وبذلك، فإن الشركة تعني أي  مكملات محظورة أو غير معتمدة، أدوية، مكمّلات بمكونات خطرة، ومنتجات تحتوي  على إدعاءات مضللة بشأن فوائدها. في خطوة ذات صلة، قامت شركة جوجل أيضًا بتحديث التعاريف الخاصة بكل من ”  حدث حساس ” أو ” المضايقة والتحرش ” واللذان يقعان في فئة المحتوى غير  المناسب. ومن الأمثلة على ذلك التنمر على ضحايا صراع دولي أو ديني أو إنكار  حدث مأساوي كبير، وكلاهما الآن يعتبران من المحتوى المقيد على متجر جوجل. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

